# Cape May area report



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Greetings from the Cape May internet cafe 

Hanging with friends and family mostly.

Did a little morning fishing at a couple blocks from Poverty Beach ... 7-8:15am on Monday ... fishbites for bait on a kingfish rig ... nothing happening.

Checked out the culvert near Two Mile Inn ... a few crabs being caught .. nothing much.

Tuesday ... Sunset Beach ... talked to a gent who said his 7yr old grandson caught a 16" trout and also a 13" (released) on Monday.
I fished 3 hrs with gulp mullets on a flounder double rig ... a BIG nada, but nice laid back day at the beach.

Well, storms are coming, so not sure when I'll get to do some real fishing ... I'll shoot for maybe the $1 bridge north of town on Friday, or maybe the south end of Stone Harbor or Wildwood sea wall ... I'm leaning towards the bridge at this point.

More reports (skunk or not) in a couple days.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Keep us posted !!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Poverty beach has been starting to heat up again. Bait of choice is clams.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Got into some dink stripes at the Two Mile Inn culvert one morning ... otherwise it was "family time" for this vacation.

Took the fam around the harbor, inlet, etc on Friday ... a beautiful morning on the water.

I'll give Poverty a shot in mid-August when I'm down with "da boys"


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks alot for the report!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bob sorry I missed ya this time out. Hit me up in august when ya come down.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Fished the WW Crest beach on Sunday at 6AM, decided to give bunker chunks one more try. Hung a head on a fishfinder rig and cast it out. Picked up another rod and started casting a kingfish rig, Only retrieved about half way when the other reel started singing!! I took it out of free spool and it kept peeling line!! I figured I had the drag set to light so I thumbed the reel and held the rod tip up, fish kept going!! I got too excited and put to much pressure and it broke me off!! Never got a peak but I assume a dogfish.

Finished reeling in my kingfish rig, re-rigged with another fishfinder and sent out another bunker head. Went back casting the kingfish rig, made about half a dozen cast when the other reel starting humming again! About a 10 minute fight, the fish took me back and forth several times. kept peeling of line every time I started to gain on it.
Finally started to get it in and saw that it was another dogggie. I got lazy and instead of walking out to the fish I tried pulling him accross the bar and had another break off!! Good fun!!
An older man walking the beach told me that doggies with a couple of kins mixed in were caught on Diamond beach


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Dave, Thanks for the report.... dang that's our usual area about this time of year but we changed plans this year. Tight lines.


----------

